# Sirius To Carry BBC's Radio 1



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

http://www.fmqb.com/Article.asp?id=94900


> Sirius Satellite Radio today announced an agreement to broadcast the British Broadcasting Corporation's Radio 1, which features a mix of Popular music ranging all genres, including Rock, Hip Hop and R&B. Sirius will time-shift the BBC Radio 1 broadcasts, allowing most Americans to hear the channel as it is intended for U.K. audiences. The line-up includes Chris Moyles' Breakfast Show in the morning, Scott Mill in the afternoon and Pete Tong starting the weekend on Friday night with Essential Selection.
> 
> BBC Radio 1 also features exclusive interviews, live broadcasts and unique in-studio performances from some of the hottest artists on the international music scene, reaching 12 million listeners in the U.K.
> 
> ...


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

syphix said:


> http://www.fmqb.com/Article.asp?id=94900


This is great news, I wonder if they will leave the BBC Radio One news bulletins in when they time shift the broadcast?

It would be nice if they eventually add BBc radio 2, 3, and 4. ! I'll take the REAL BBC World Service also!

When will Radio One start on Sirius ?


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

The news release says later this summer, so before Martha, most likely.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

I'm listening to BBC online, and Chris Moyles (the morning guy) told his audience this morning about the Sirius/BBC R1 deal. He said that they should be on Sirius within a month's time. Obviously not very "official", but we'll see.

EDIT: they just said they're going on "holiday" in a few weeks, and when they return from it they'll be on Sirius. They also keep saying that they'll be on the correct time for "mid-America", or Central Time...which would surprise me. I believe they'll most likely delay it to broadcast the Chris Moyles Show on the same time frame (7a-10a) in the EASTERN time zone, making it 6a-9a Central, 5a-8a Mountain, & 4a-7a Pacific. We'll have to see...


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

syphix said:


> I'm listening to BBC online, and Chris Moyles (the morning guy) told his audience this morning about the Sirius/BBC R1 deal. He said that they should be on Sirius within a month's time. Obviously not very "official", but we'll see.
> 
> EDIT: they just said they're going on "holiday" in a few weeks, and when they return from it they'll be on Sirius. They also keep saying that they'll be on the correct time for "mid-America", or Central Time...which would surprise me. I believe they'll most likely delay it to broadcast the Chris Moyles Show on the same time frame (7a-10a) in the EASTERN time zone, making it 6a-9a Central, 5a-8a Mountain, & 4a-7a Pacific. We'll have to see...


This is an interesting news item

_Radio 1 is already available online in the US, but the new multi-year agreement marks the first time it will be broadcast on FM.

The plan is to air Radio 1 with a time-shift on Sirius in order to maintain the channel's original lineup. The time delay will mean, however, that US listeners will be unable to interact with Radio 1 shows via text, e-mail and telephone.

The move follows months of negotiations between the two firms, and it has been reported that the BBC was also approached by Sirius rival XM Satellite Radio Holdings during that time.

The deal is the latest to be signed between Sirius and the BBC. The satellite service had previously agreed to broadcast BBC television's Premier League soccer and Wimbledon Championship tennis programs. _

First, they are not going to be on "FM", unless you count those devices that transmit the Sirius signal from the satellite eceive to you FM radio in a car.

Second, where is BBC's Wimbledon show on Sirius ?


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Wimbledon is on the play-by-play channels (125, 126, & 127), live...starting at about 3am & 7:30am ET this week. Radio Wimbledon on 125, the matches on 126 & 127.
linky


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

syphix said:


> Wimbledon is on the play-by-play channels (125, 126, & 127), live...starting at about 3am & 7:30am ET this week. Radio Wimbledon on 125, the matches on 126 & 127.
> linky


Cool , I can listen on the way to work


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

obrienaj said:


> This is an interesting news item
> 
> _Radio 1 is already available online in the US, but the new multi-year agreement marks the first time it will be broadcast on FM.
> 
> ...


Are you listening E? I know I'm dreaming. :nono2:  :nono2:


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

syphix said:


> Wimbledon is on the play-by-play channels (125, 126, & 127), live...starting at about 3am & 7:30am ET this week. Radio Wimbledon on 125, the matches on 126 & 127.
> linky


I listened today while driving around, pretty good except Henman lost!


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

Any date on when R1 will satrt on Sirius ?


----------



## jamcamuk (Jul 19, 2005)

hI

iam from the Uk just to let you know Radio 1 should have been live with you today but due a sat issue its not on till Thursday i think! Just to let you know if you fly on over to

http://unofficialmills.freshosts.com/index.shtml and the forum http://unofficialmills.freshosts.com/communities/ this is scott mills website. he is on radio 1 4pm-7pm GMT take a look and join in (well at least a few hours later) you can pick up a load of radio 1 MP3 from the site as well!


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

jamcamuk said:


> hI
> 
> iam from the Uk just to let you know Radio 1 should have been live with you today but due a sat issue its not on till Thursday i think! Just to let you know if you fly on over to
> 
> http://unofficialmills.freshosts.com/index.shtml and the forum http://unofficialmills.freshosts.com/communities/ this is scott mills website. he is on radio 1 4pm-7pm GMT take a look and join in (well at least a few hours later) you can pick up a load of radio 1 MP3 from the site as well!


Thanks Jamcam, will do.


----------



## julesism (Feb 25, 2004)

I just got SIRIUS installed on Friday... forgot all about this! can't wait until R1 is on!


----------



## Bubba3 (Dec 7, 2003)

Does anybody know which channel this will be on?


----------



## balthrop (Nov 14, 2004)

It will be on channel 97 when it launches. Right now there is a barker on that channel telling people that Radio One is coming soon.


----------



## julesism (Feb 25, 2004)

I've heard it's going to launch this coming Tue at 9am!  It's Tue per Sirius' site, check the link below! I've also been told that shows will be delayed for Central Time zone (-6hrs GMT) So for example, the Brits get Pete Tong Fridays @ 6pm, CT will get Tongy @ 6pm as well!

http://www.sirius.com/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=Sirius/Page&c=FlexContent&cid=1119299223327


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

julesism said:


> I've heard it's going to launch this coming Tue at 9am!  It's Tue per Sirius' site, check the link below! I've also been told that shows will be delayed for Central Time zone (-6hrs GMT) So for example, the Brits get Pete Tong Fridays @ 6pm, CT will get Tongy @ 6pm as well!
> 
> http://www.sirius.com/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=Sirius/Page&c=FlexContent&cid=1119299223327


That link says nothing about Tuesday


----------



## formerxtian (Jul 9, 2002)

look again...


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

formerxtian said:


> look again...


Iloooked again, still see nothing about Tuesday


----------



## julesism (Feb 25, 2004)

wow man... not trying to be rude, but either you are blind or your web cache is old or something...


----------



## julesism (Feb 25, 2004)

well, still no Radio 1...... but there is a new, short barker playing on the channel that says tomorrow.... come on SIRIUS/BBC!


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

julesism said:


> wow man... not trying to be rude, but either you are blind or your web cache is old or something...


I'm not blind, your'e not rude...it was not there even though I looked and looked. Oh well, the promo on Sirius channel 97 today said "tomorrow", Wednesday.


----------

